# Question on 8 weeks pregnant boxer



## boxergirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a 2 and a half year old boxer, who is in whelp for the 1st time (i have had other litters before) My girl is confusing me throughout this pregnancy and wondered if anyone could give me their views.
She is now 58 days, so not long to go now with all my other litter the bitch has ''dropped'' and thats that, with this litter she seems to be quite round but not large around her tummy, she is larger around the ribs and is def carrying high up as i heard a heartbeat really high, but she should have dropped by now and am a little concerned that she hasnt. The other thing is sometimes she is larger 1 day than the other ive been measuring her and shes going up and down on a day to day basis (yesterday she was 26 inches around the tummy this morning she is 23 doesnt make sense) like the pups are dropping then going back up. She is an extremely muscular bitch always wants to be running around and very active (pre pregnancy) could the fact that she is so muscular be why she is hiding everything so well? Also she has alot of energy for this far gone still sleeping alot but not as much as most of my others.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't answer you fully but wanted to let you knwo your not alone

my bitch is 44 days pregnant shes a dalmatian. one day she is MASSIVE and another day she looks pretty normal. today she has a HUGH belly yesterday it didn't look so HUGH but the day before she looked pretty normal she had a round belly but nothing like now. 

i am guessing its their bodys getting ready My Bitch is also a maiden. 

Good luck in your up coming birth 

xx


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hi there i have a pregnant bitch who id say hasnt really dropped this time shes very broad though i was worried coz i had felt no babies but now ive shaved her tum i can little movements. your bitch is probs just carrying high this time hun


----------



## zvern (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
I find my self in a situation similar to yours. My boxer is 3 years old now and is 53 days pregnant. At least I am hoping that she is. I measured her today and she is 23 inches around her belly. I don't want to x-ray her for fear that it may hurt her puppies. Did your dog whelp well? Please let me know. I realize that your post was three years ago but right now it is the only situation closely related to what I am going through.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

The measurements could change depending on the position the pups are lying.

Has she been scanned - is there any possiblity this could be a small litter, I don`t think you will get a reply on boxergirls situation as she only posted on the forum once by the looks of it


----------



## zvern (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for your quick reply. I am new to this kind of thing and was not even sure I was going to get a reply from anyone. To answer your question, she has not been scanned, because call me crazy but, I do not want her having the unnecessary radiation. My husband and I decided to wait. It is getting kind of hard as the blessed day approaches.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

There is only a radiation aspect if she were to have xrays to identify the number of pups. Ultrasound scanning does not use any form of radiation & is thought to be completely safe (same as ultrasounds pregnant women have)

The benefit being this can help to identify if a small or singleton litter is likely as these can cause problems when whelping due to not enough hormone from the pups to stimulate contractions.

However many people do just wait for the big day lol

Anyway welcome to the forum & good luck with your litter


----------

